# Neglected bunny needs new home -closed



## Maureen Las (Mar 2, 2006)

Wed one of the shelter bunnies was filmed for "Pet of the Week" and the anchor woman starts telling me how her neighbors had a rabbit in a hutch in their yard and totally neglected it.She told me that she and her son tookher into her garage whereshe lives in a cage that is way too small and thatshe really gets no attention at all...then she looks at me.... I didn't have a response other than to take her number and tell her that I would attempt to find her a home..I really didn't want to tell her to bring her to the shelter. All I know is that the bunny is a brown medium size female bunny of ? origin. I begged Jim (my husband ) to let me take her until I can find a good home for her but this time I didn't get anywherewith him. We are in La Crosse Wi. and recently one of the RO members from Milwaukee has offered to help transport from southwest Wi to Milwaukee orto Chicago. I don't know anything about this bunny other than her female partner died and she is living a horrible life. This rabbit is not a shelter rabbit and the most important thing is that she receive a good home. She won't cost anything. If anyone is really interested in thisI will attempt to find out more about it.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor thing. I hope somebody can take her. I can't take any more rabbits.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 2, 2006)

poor bun! too bad its not closer!:saddened

good luck finding a home for it!


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 2, 2006)

Believe me a situation like this..I go to sleep thinking that that little bun is out there by itself. probably if I wasn't married I would take in everything but I really have too many pets right now...I have to admit that....I have a certain philosphy that there is so much animal abuse in this world that I only can take care of what is in front of me and I really do try to deal with what is within my reach so now I feel that this little bun is in front of me.......


----------



## BACI (Mar 3, 2006)

Excuse my bluntness buy YES could you please get some info for me. I tried to PM you and it was a long explanation and questions and asked for some advice and I hit one key and it was gone. For some reason smileys and macs don't mix. It has been a long night fighting tecnology. Long story short, I read your thread at 9ish kept playing delilah, contemplating her side of things and went to bed. Now it is 2am and I am back here because I just can't sleep thinking of little "brownie" out in a dark garage alone, wondering where his friend went and why. So, if you could find out breed, size, age, is it spayed, how her roommate died, if this one is sick as well, possible mannorisms - can you get near the cage without getting bit? etc As I am sure you know a picture would help convince the hubby. one of the questions on my pm was about having 2 rabbits? I have only had delilah for 6-8wks, I have to look. Is this too soon for another? If I got it could I take it to be spayed immediately or would that be too traumatic.sorry for the length,thanks,mandy


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 3, 2006)

Mandy...Sorry you had such a difficult time reaching me. The best that I can do is e-mail the woman and go over and see the rabbit myself as I don't think this woman has any knowledge of rabbits herself nor do I think she is has any communication with the people that sherescued it from. Some of your questions such as age probably can't be answered. Give me time for this as I will need to wait for a response from her. Thanks a lot for your interest.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi mandy I just sent the e-mail so I'll let you know when I hear anything. Thanks again for your interest..


----------



## BACI (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank you! I appreciate it, and thank you for your patience while I learn how to use the forum.m


----------



## Lissa (Mar 3, 2006)

If the result wouldn't be the rabbit ending up in the shelter, I'd contact animal control. How sad.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 4, 2006)

I just heard from the woman that has the bunny. She said the rabbit is in the garage because they have several large dogs in the house. This family has apparently had more contact with her than I thought. She said that Chewy is about 3yrs old, not spayed, very affectionate "a snuggler", very easy to handle and very sweet. She will send me a picture later today which I will not be able to post as I don't have the equipment or knowledge to do that...I will attempt to give a detailed description. She also says that Chewy appears to be in good health. I'll post later today


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 5, 2006)

still waiting for a picture of Chewy


----------



## BACI (Mar 6, 2006)

thank you, I am glad she is getting attention and love now. That sounds better than a cold yard. Does it sound like they want to keep her? I know you said they had large dogs, but some people do keep their rabbits in a room. Just checking? I will check back later for the details. Thanks


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Baci...I heard from the woman today who has a picture of her but (like me) needs some assistance from husband in sending it . I think that her son once took interest in the bunny but is no longer involved. She still definitely wants a home for her . Could you tell me where you live and if you still may be interested? If you want you can PM me


----------



## BACI (Mar 7, 2006)

sent a pm, let me know if for some reason it did not work. I have a mac, so smileys and some things seem to be less user friendly to put it nicely. She sounds great. I think my bun might need a friend, I am just working on my hubby. We will see. .............. thanks


----------



## BACI (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello, Angieluv did you find a home for this bun? Just wanted to get an update?


----------

